# Wintering in Spain



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Is anyone intending spending part of the winter at the new Marjal site at Crevillente. We will be there December thru to February.
Marion & Mike


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*wintering in Spain*

Hi we will be in Spain but not at Marjal we are at La Manga from Nov thru to March we saw Marjal last year being built and it looked as though it was going to be very nice hope you have a great time and if anyone is on the Santander Boat out of Pompy on the 8th Nov please say hello Gerry and Tony


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are at the other site for the winter, and are not far from the new site, it is looking fantastic, we will be visiting on a regular basis, so may bump into you, have a great time

Cavaqueen


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: wintering in Spain*



gerri said:


> we are at La Manga from Nov thru to March....


Sorry for the off-topic, but what's the going rate for that period at La Manga now?

Dougie.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

aguilas389 said:


> Is anyone intending spending part of the winter at the new Marjal site at Crevillente. We will be there December thru to February.
> Marion & Mike


Yes, I will be there from Jan 12 to March 15. Sounds like a good site and looking forward to escaping the worst of winter weather.
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Marjal*

For a Luxe pitch, Marjal quoted me the following.

Pitch €24/night
EHU €0.35/kW

Discount of 30% for MHF Members (I assume this is off pitch only) So €7.20 off the above price.

It is too far inland away from where we are looking to stay for two weeks. I am going to leave the toad at home and get a hire car from Europcar.

TM


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*wintering in Spain*

Hi we are there 123 nights @ £8.80
1-60 £13.15
61-90 £9.70
91-120 £9.25
we have had a busy year moved home and touring UK so going to relax in Manga for longer than usual good rate and save fuel
Gerri


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds interesting.
Does anyone know of anyone's bloggs about wintering in Spain?

I know nothing:
Do people go to resorts and if so are there restaurants, shops, bars open. 
Are there laundrettes or site washing facilities?
What do people do about TV, do sites have UK tv feeds?

I am interested, only bought our mh this year but warmer winters sound good. 

Any tips?

Sorry if this is off OP topic.

Cheers


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi . we went to la mange if its the same one just as you enter the strip on the left .it was 2years ago and it looked like a shanty town so we ended up wild camping ( which we never do ) for the night just before the little bridge or are we to picky.jud


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: wintering in Spain*



gerri said:


> Hi we are there 123 nights @ £8.80
> 1-60 £13.15
> 61-90 £9.70
> 91-120 £9.25
> ...


Hello,

So how does the £8.80 get calculated please?

365 Nights is my council Tax and water charges for this house!


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ched999

We had the same sorts of concerns before we spent this Jan and Feb in Spain. Our biggest concern was....... Could we survive 8 weeks living in our van without killing each other?!!!! :lol: 
We booked Marjal at Guardamar because it had such good reviews. Each pitch came with a direct link to four UK TV channels (and wifi). On other sites we visited people were using huge satellite dishes (bought locally). 
I prefer to read anyway but the evenings and nights in Jan were quite cold so TV was a welcome option. The open campsites nearly all provide some sort of entertainment and a proportion of the shops/eateries were open locally. Seafront facilities were minimal in most places but 
Choose the place to stay carefully. We attended a rally at Camping Monmar in Moncofa. Super rally experience......but the resort itself was almost deserted! Driving around some of the Costa Blanca there seemed to be lots of residential areas with no one living or holidaying there at all. 
As it was our first winter experience we booked through the Camping and Caravan club whose Marjal prices were marginally cheaper than booking direct. We also thought a rally experience for half the holiday would be good in case the long stay got boring. Although we didn't choose to join in with all the activities we enjoyed the experience and will probably do it again at a different site.
We had no real idea what to expect..... We took a drive away awning for storage space, but didn't really need it. We hired a car for a while to enable us to tour without having to pack up the van. It was very cheap near Guardamar but much more expensive near Moncofa. Laundry facilities were available but we did most of the 'small stuff' in the van. We ended up buying a new clothes airer from one of the many Chinese owned bargain stores.
We were fascinated by the number of people staying longer term who 'carpeted' their whole pitch and 'nailed' windbreaks to the concrete kerbs. 
There was a lovely relaxed atmosphere everywhere and the mix of nationalities was great.
I would recommend it.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

shirleydeputy said:


> Hi Ched999
> 
> We were fascinated by the number of people staying longer term who 'carpeted' their whole pitch and 'nailed' windbreaks to the concrete kerbs.


We Stayed at Marjal from Jan to June 2011.

The reason that the majority buy and cover their pitch with the green woven plastic ground sheet is due to he material the pitches are made of, very dusty when dry and when it rains the rain mixed with the pitch material bounces up and covers the lower part of your outfit in grey mud  otherwise a Great site 

Mick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Marjal*

I am getting confused. I thought Marjal was not opening until November this year?


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Marjal*



teemyob said:


> I am getting confused. I thought Marjal was not opening until November this year?


My posting refereed to the 'old' or current site called Camping Marjal.

The NEW SITE is called Marjal Costa Blanca see >> HERE <<

That was due to open on 15th Dec 2011 however on just visiting their web site see above they are now advertising an opening date of 11/11/11 

Mick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

The new campsite is opening on the 11th of November, with reduced prices of 11 euros a night for short stays, after the special offer of 11 euros finishes I have been told they will accept ACSI for short stays (15 euros).

For anyone wanting to stay 2 months or more they are said to be charging 245 euros per month. (8 euros per day)

The reception is manned now and you can contact them direct to ask about prices and book a pitch.

With regards to their other site, the short term rent is more expensive than the new site, and the long term, 180 days or more is 7.92 euros for the pitch plus 2.31 euros per person, plus electricity.

I hope this helps to clarify things for you

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*So*



cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The new campsite is opening on the 11th of November, with reduced prices of 11 euros a night for short stays, after the special offer of 11 euros finishes I have been told they will accept ACSI for short stays (15 euros).
> 
> ...


Thanks.

So, is the new site next to the old one?

TM


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: So*



teemyob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, is the new site next to the old one?
> 
> TM


Buy road 14.6 miles or as the crow flies 9.56 miles 

Mick


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Marjal*

Maybe they should name them Marjal 1 and Marjal 2

Marjal 1 Nr Guardamar
38.108848 -0.656485

Marjal 2 Nr Catral/ Crevillente
38.181746 -0.811124

Brian


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

The new campsite is called Marjal Eco Camping, the old one is just Marjal Camping.

Cheers 

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Marjal*



bktayken said:


> Maybe they should name them Marjal 1 and Marjal 2
> 
> Marjal 1 Nr Guardamar
> 38.108848 -0.656485
> ...


or

el nuevo marjal


----------

